# thoughts on Marineland c-220?



## Stereoguy (Sep 1, 2011)

I am in the process of setting up a 30g long. For cichlids. I was originally planning to use an aquaclear job but have decided to use a canister. Unfortunately there's a budget to deal with as well. Big als has the c-220 for $109 which is not too bad as it comes with media. It seems to compare to the Eheim 2215 spec wise. A lot of reviews indicate that its good but has failures after 6 to 9 months... But the dates on these reviews are older. Anyone have first hand experience to share? I tried buying a used eheim in the buy and sell but seller has disappeared it seems and I need to get things going asap so new it is I suppose. Do I go with the c-220 or...?


Never mind... bought an Eheim after all. Better safe than sorry?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Ehem is on the top list for canisters. So yes, better safe than sorry.


----------

